# Sudden Death



## Sudhira

I rescued Flip 3 years ago a an injured barely yearling and nursed him to great health....all was well, good appetite, poops activitiy...I cam home from work today to find him flaccid, apparently not breathing and eyelids at half mast...he doesnt hibernate and I keep him with all the appropriate lamps light etc...

I am heart sick...any ideas?


----------



## ascott

I have nothing to offer in a way of an answer.
I am sorry for your loss, and rest in peace Flip


----------



## Laura

wow,, so sorry.. 
any chemiclas used in the yard or house? cleaners? bleach, air freshener, Lysol?


----------



## CLMoss

I am so sorry.


----------



## dmarcus

So sorry about your loss...


----------



## Angi

I am very sorry to hear this


----------



## Sudhira

No, I have no chemicals...He lived in a tortoise table inside the house with all the proper habitat items...water, organic food, calcium vitamin d, just everything was fine for 3 years...he was active this morning...fat and healthy...I have no idea what went wrong...maybe he climbed on his hide and fell and broke his neck??? Ugh, I wanna pretend he is just resting...I tried soaking in warm water to look for air bubbles...nada


----------



## Laura

what did he eat last? 
any chance a visitor held him and dropped him?


----------



## Sudhira

Laura said:


> what did he eat last?
> any chance a visitor held him and dropped him?



No, no one else was home, he ate organics green and some sugar snap peas, there was no deviation in his activities of daily living...


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Did flip eat a small pebble and choke or anything along those lines. I am heart broken for you. R.I.P Flip


----------



## lynnedit

That just seems to happen occasionally with torts, it is so hard to explain.
I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## bellyboo

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sudhira

Ugh I feel awful


----------



## Yvonne G

I know this is hard for you, Sharon, but since he was fine this a.m. and dead this afternoon, I'm sure it was not something that you did or didn't do. This was probably a freak thing. You may never know. You can have a necropsy done and that might give you a clue.


----------



## Maggie Cummings

I had a 3 yr old DT that did the same thing. Was doing fine then poop... dead. I had a 2 yr old that did the same thing. All was fine then dead... nothing. So I am kinda thinking it's a DT sort of thing. Do you live in Calif? They seem to show that sort of death in their history. It's awful. I have gone thru it several times. I am sorry for you...


----------



## Utah Lynn

R.I.P. Flip.


----------



## DesertGrandma

How awful you must feel. I am so sorry for you. (hugs)


----------



## LittlefootNCera

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Sudhira

maggie3fan said:


> I had a 3 yr old DT that did the same thing. Was doing fine then poop... dead. I had a 2 yr old that did the same thing. All was fine then dead... nothing. So I am kinda thinking it's a DT sort of thing. Do you live in Calif? They seem to show that sort of death in their history. It's awful. I have gone thru it several times. I am sorry for you...



Thank you, yes I am in California. He looked so very healthy and acted well too...really heartbroken

My husband disassembled the tortoise table today, when I got home from work, it was so sad to see a big empty space, I sure loved that little fellow


----------



## lynnedit

Too soon, now. Perhaps someday you can get another, a rescue perhaps...


----------

